# With apologies...



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

..to our Irish readers! But this one made me laugh out loud:

Two Irishmen walk into a pet shop. 
Right away they go to the bird section and Mick says to Paddy; "Dat's Dem". 
The shopkeeper comes over and asks if he can help. 
Yeah, we'll take four of dem dere budgies in dat cage op dere", says Mick. 
"Put dem in a pepper bag". 
The shopkeeper does as asked and the two pay for the birds and leave. 
They get into Mick's van and drive until they reach a cliff with a 500ft drop. 
"Dis looks loike a grand place", says Mick. 
He then takes two of the birds out of the bag, places them on his shoulders and jumps off the cliff.
Paddy watches as his mate drops off the edge and 
goes straight down for a few seconds followed by 'Splat'. 
As Paddy looks over the edge of the cliff he shakes his head and says, "Fock Dat, dis budgie jumpin' is too fockin dangerous for me..."
A few minutes later, Seamus approaches. He too has been to the pet shop and is carrying the familiar 'pepper bag'. 
He then pulls a parrot out of the bag and Paddy notices that in the other 
hand Seamus is carrying a gun. 
"Watch this Paddy" he says, as he launches himself over the edge of the cliff. 
Paddy watches as half way down Seamus takes the gun and blows the parrot's head off. 
Seamus continues to plummet until there is another 'Splat' and he joins Mick at the bottom of the cliff. 
Paddy shakes his head and says, "An' oim never troyin' that parrotshooting oider..."
After a few minutes, Sean arrives. He too has been to the pet shop and he strolls up with his 'pepper bag'. 
Instead of a parrot he pulls a chicken out of the bag and launches himself off the cliff with the usual result. 
Once more Paddy shakes his head - "Fock me Sean, first der was Mick wit his budgie jumpin, den Seamus parrotshooting- and now you fockin' hen gliding....."


----------



## NIB (May 8, 2002)

;D


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

I too laughed out loud ;D ;D ;D


----------

